# [solved] keine window decorations mit compiz

## mvaterlaus

hi leute,

ich versuche verzweifelt compiz zum laufen zu bringen. Ich hab ein Thinkpad T510 mit nvidia NVS 3100M grafikkarte. Ich habe die installation nach folgenden anleitungen gemacht:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/nvidia-guide.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gnome-config.xml

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Compiz-Fusion

eigentlich funktioniert auch alles, nur dass ich keine window decorations hab. Ich hab schon in ccsm alle wichtigen sachen eingeschaltet, auch "Window Decorations". folgende versionen der software werden verwendet:

xserver: 1.9.5

gnome-light: 2.23.1

nvidia: 260.19.36

compiz: 0.8.6-r4

compiz-fusion: 0.8.6

die xorg-drivers sind mit VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" kompiliert.

Xorg configs (mittels xorg.conf.d)

modules:

```

Section "Module"

  Disable "dri"

  Disable "dri2"

  Load "glx"

EndSection

```

screen:

```

Section "Screen"

  Identifier "Screen1"

  Device "Nvidia NVS 3400"

  Monitor "NBMon"

  DefaultDepth 16

  Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

  Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

EndSection

```

monitor:

```

Section "Device"

  Identifier "Nvidia NVS 3100"

  Option "Notebook Monitor" "NBMon"

  Driver "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier "NBMon"

  Option "PreferredMode" "1600x900"

EndSection

```

extensions:

```

Section "Extensions"

  Option  "Composite" "1"

EndSection

```

```

madmat@maextuxbook ~ $ glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

```

so nun noch den output, den ich kriege, wenn ich compiz-manager starte und den output in ein file schreibe:

```

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:0a6c (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 

Checking for non power of two support: present. 

Checking for Composite extension: present. 

Comparing resolution (1600x900) to maximum 3D texture size (8192): Passed.

Checking for nVidia: present. 

Checking for FBConfig: present. 

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

Starting emerald

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Info: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x1400436 to texture

```

die untenstehenden zwei zeilen wiederholen sich danach noch ein paar mal.

so, ich hoffe, das sind alle relevanten informationen. ich weiss echt nicht, was ich falsch gemacht habe. ich hatte versucht, compiz und emerald bei den startup applications einzutragen oder sie mittels fusion-icon zu starten, doch beides hat nicht funktioniert.

grüsseLast edited by mvaterlaus on Sun May 15, 2011 2:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hast du mal versucht das Programm von einer Gnome-Konsole zu starten?

```
$ emerald --replace
```

Anmerkung: Mit strg + c beendest du das Programm, dann sollten aber die Fenster wieder verschwinden.

Wenn du ein & hinter den Befehl schreibst läuft dieser im Hintergrund. Um den dann zu beenden musst du dann aber Top/htop inklusive Kill und sigterm bemühen.

Wenn das klappt und du möchtest das das noch mal startet. Einfach gnome-session-properties ausführen und einen entsprechenden Eintrag erstellen.

Allerdings gibt es da wohl unterschiede, ich habe bei mir Emerad für die Fensterdekoration installiert und muss die Window-Frames mit dem Emerald-Theme-Manager oder sowas auswählen.

Hoffe das hilft dir etwas weiter.

P.s: Ich muss mal schauen wie ich das eingerichtet habe, ich glaube ich hab auch den ccsm verwendet und lasse lediglich den über gnome-session-properties starten, habe dort auch den Window-Decoration-Haken, aber da muss man dann trotzdem bei Properties das Programm einstellen welches diese Window-Decoration übernehmen soll. Sprich: emerald --replace &

----------

## V10lator

Hast du unter Window Decorations (bei mir heißt das Fensterdekorationen  :Wink: ) unter Kommando (Command?) auch

/usr/sbin/emerald --replace

stehen?

----------

## mvaterlaus

hi,

vielen dank für die schnellen antworten. in ccsm bei window decorations hab ich das kommando emerald --replace & stehen. ich kann auch mittels fusion-icon emerald laden, was auch super funktioniert. nur wenn ich mittels fusion-icon von metacity auf compiz wechsle, dann verschwinden die window decorations. komischerweise wird auch die konsole nicht richtig dargestellt, sprich sie ist einfach nur weiss (also das ganze fenster).

ich hab noch ne x86 installation, da ist bei kommando unter window decorations nix angegeben. da funktioniert auch alles, jedoch mit älteren xorg und gnome versionen. auch der nvidia treiber ist ein anderer, da dieser rechner eine geforce fx 5600 hat.

ich werd auf jeden fall mal weiter schauen, ob ich noch hinweise finde, dass etwas falsch konfiguriert ist.

grüsse

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *mvaterlaus wrote:*   

> nur wenn ich mittels fusion-icon von metacity auf compiz wechsle, dann verschwinden die window decorations. komischerweise wird auch die konsole nicht richtig dargestellt, sprich sie ist einfach nur weiss (also das ganze fenster).
> 
> 

 

Wenn das aktuell wechselt schaut das in der Tat so aus. dann verschwinden die Metacity-Frames und die von emerad oder compiz sollten erscheinen. Ist das nicht so gab es wohl ein Fehler beim Laden. Das mit den Terminals habe ich auch, allerdings werden aktuell gestartete Terminals nachdem Wechsel dann auch wieder richtig dargestellt.

Man muss da so ein bisschen aufpassen das sich das nicht beißt. Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher weil es bei mir schon bestimmt zwei drei Jahre her ist das ich das eingerichtet habe, aber wenn man ccsm oder compize verwendet war fusion-icon überflüssig. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht weil ich das immer noch installiert habe.

Du musst da auch aufpassen das du das nicht mehrmals startest, also entweder ein eigenes Startskript das emerald und compiz startet oder fusion-icon oder compiz inklusive window decoration im ccsm...  einfach mal alles beenden und einzeln ausprobieren :)

Deswegen kann es auch sein das es bei dir geht obwohl du im ccsm bei dem anderem computer auch nix im window decorations eingetragen hast.

----------

## mvaterlaus

hallo,

ich habs nun gelöst. das problem war, dass die extensions angaben in meiner xorg config auf die xgl implementation des xserver und nicht die der nvidia treiber gezeigt hat.

vorher:

```

Section "Files"

  ModulePath "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

  ModulePath "/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/"

EndSection

```

nachher:

```

Section "Files"

  ModulePath "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

  ModulePath "/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/"

EndSection

```

nochmals vielen dank für die hilfe.

mfg mathias

----------

## firefly

funktionierts bei dir auch, wenn die beiden ModuelPath pfade aus der konfig rausnimmst? Denn AFAIK sind dies pfadangaben nicht mehr notwendig.

----------

## mvaterlaus

ich habs gerade überprüft. es funktioniert auch, wenn ich sie auskommentiere. es muss also an was anderem gelegen haben. im moment kann ich dies aber nicht nachvollziehen.

----------

